# Winston salt rods



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, my favorite 8wt is the Boron 3SX. It is a great rod IMO


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends on your casting style.

Note, I have Winston rods from 6 to 12 weight and love them. They are my primary choice, but I own others.
Personally, the 8wt NRX is not a great rod for fish that can be in close, like reds. Just too fast and stiff to make those close in shots. I had one and sold it, the Winston is much more versatile. However, I do have a 9wt NRX and I love it for permit fishing and baby tarpon where longer, precise shots are needed.

I primarily have BII-MX across those weights, one BIIX in an 8 wt since it is much more forgiving and great for new casters, and and I also have an SX in a 10.

The great thing about Winston is that all rod weights have the same exact feel. Their new versions just feel more refined, and a bit more accurate thanks to a tad less tip bounce.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I'll put a strong vote in for the Scott Sector 8 wt, particularly if you plan to sight fish on foot. It loads very easily and is very forgiving (i.e., easy to time). It helps you cast further by making you a better caster rather than acting like a longer lever as most tip-flex/fast action rods. It is light but plenty strong (I use mine for false albacore as well). You need to slow down your stroke to get the best out of it so perhaps it is not the best tool for quick casting of over-weighted integrated shooting head lines from a boat but while wading quick casts are not necessary and this rod will help you carry tons of line for excellent control and accuracy. It casts so easily I can now throw 60' with my non-dominant hand and boy does that help while wading for bonefish.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I live in Twin Bridges so am somewhat biased and own a number of Winstons. I have an 8wt BiiX that is a fine fly rod but is a tad slower than what I prefer. I picked up a 9'6" 8wt Biii+ this past summer. Got it for $450 as it was the disco'd model that has been replaced by the Aire. I've only cast this 8 wt off my deck in Montana but man it lays line out nicely. 70' casts are not a challenge. Definitely has the backbone to punch through wind which is an important feature for the Apalachee Bay, Nov-April, fisherman.

My advice is to either find a leftover Biii+ on sale or hold out until Orvis disco's the Helios IIID and scoop it up when it goes on sale.


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> Depends on your casting style.
> 
> Note, I have Winston rods from 6 to 12 weight and love them. They are my primary choice, but I own others.
> Personally, the 8wt NRX is not a great rod for fish that can be in close, like reds. Just too fast and stiff to make those close in shots. I had one and sold it, the Winston is much more versatile. However, I do have a 9wt NRX and I love it for permit fishing and baby tarpon where longer, precise shots are needed.
> ...


Great notes, thanks for that. I am south carolina based now, reds being my primary target. Good consideration. Thank you


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

jackson man said:


> As someone on the Winston Pro Staff, I am a bit biased. My 8wt. rod of choice is the B2MX. I feel that for my casting style it serves me well. The B3SX is a slightly faster action that you should also demo. The new Winston Air series is their new ultra-fast action that some may find a bit too fast. Having said that, I would definitely go to the nearest fly shop that carries the brands that you're interested in and demo the rods. You may even find out that a much less expensive rod better suits your casting style ( the money that you save could be used to buy a fly line and flies).


Really wish I could. Local retailers aren't listed on the dealers section of the winston site. I'm going to hold out for the fishing expo in january and hope there is a good fly focused presence there. Haven't seen any on the boards here or ebay.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a winston salt air 6wt and i loved that rod. It was super fast, light, and really cast nice.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I use some Winston salt rods, as well as freshwater rods.

The current series, the Air Salt, is a very competent saltwater rod. I've got a 6 and a 9. Light, stiff, fast, lot of fish fighting power in the butt, maybe liking to be up-lined a bit. I've used SA Infinity Salt and Grand Slam lines on them. The matte finish is nice touch.

I've got a pair of BIII Plus's, 10 and 11. These mostly get used for pike and muskellunge, but I've used them in the Keys, and the 10 in Maine fishing for big stripers.

My #8 BIImx has seen a lot of battle. Versatile rod, bass to bones.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I may take my 8 wt BIImx to the grave with me, although Kay at Winston has rebuilt it a number of times now. But I also have 2 of them.  Great rod if you can find one on ebay.

I will say, my new favorite rod for reds is my Scott Tidal 7 wt with Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper short head line (same weight as regular taper, but compressed into 25' head - it makes those close in shots much faster and easier). I can shoot it like an assassin, but even intermediate anglers can easily cast the rod.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

My #8 BIImx has been home a couple of times too.


----------

